# tabellenzellen verbinden



## zerwi (6. Juni 2005)

Hallo ,

habe jetzt länger gesucht und nicht gefunden wie sowas gehen könnte : 

Ich hab eine Tabellenzeile , die is unterteilt in 6 spalten und hat ein Hintergrundbild.
Die Tabelle ist ohne cellspacing , was auch von mir so gewünscht ist . 
Nun soll aber der Übergang von Spalte 3 zu Spalte 4 fliesend sein ( so wie er bei allen Spalten und cellspacing = 0 wär ) 

Wie mach ich das am Besten ?

mfg
zerwi


----------



## Lord-Lance (6. Juni 2005)

Indem du eine colspan=2 angiebst.
Musst halt ausprobieren was am besten passt.

Mit colspan gibst du an wieviele columnen du verbinden willst, mit rowspan gibst du an, wiviele zeilen du verbinden willst ...


----------



## zerwi (6. Juni 2005)

das funktioniert so nicht

so hab ichs im moment

<tr>... <td align = left>links</td> <td align = right>rechts</td> ...</tr>
<tr>... <td colspan= 2> inhalt unter den 2 spalten></td  ... </tr>


in der oberen zeile soll nun ein durchgaengiges hintergrund bild sein , eben genauso wie es bei cellspacing = 0 der Fall ist ( will ich eigentlich nicht machen , weil der abstand zw. den anderen Spalten notwendig ist )


----------



## Jon02 (7. Juni 2005)

es müsste so heissen nicht:
	
	
	



```
<tr> <td colspan="2" background="bild.jpg"></td> </tr>
<tr> <td></td> <td></td> </tr>
```


----------



## zerwi (8. Juni 2005)

dann hab ich aber in der 2. zeile den hintergrund nicht


----------



## AKrebs70 (8. Juni 2005)

Ich hoffe das ich Dich richtig verstanden habe aber warum zerlegst Du das Hintergrundbild nicht in einzelne Ellemente die Du dann in den einzelnen Zellen als Hintergrund anlegst.

Gruß Axel


----------

